

They Have Seen the Future of the Internet, and It Is Dark - doctorshady
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/05/they-have-seen-the-future-of-the-internet-and-it-is-dark/

======
jqm
"Soon enough, almost all human activity and the Internet will be inextricable.
My heartbeat, connected to a cloud-based health monitor...".

Maybe. Then again, maybe not. Don't mistake predictions and supposition for
fact.

